# Park Bike, 20inch or 24inch



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

I got into DJ'ing about a year ago, using a P2 currently. Anyway, we have started riding in skateparks and most peeps we encounter ride 20inch. I am curious about these bikes and they can be reasonably priced, also I want a bike I can dump and not break. I have test ridden both 20 and 24 bikes at the local shops and feel the 20 may be more pumpable, especially on the short transitions in the bowls. Anyone with experience on both 20 and 24 BMX bikes in park format? Which did you like better, and why. Thanks


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Plats said:



> I got into DJ'ing about a year ago, using a P2 currently. Anyway, we have started riding in skateparks and most peeps we encounter ride 20inch. I am curious about these bikes and they can be reasonably priced, also I want a bike I can dump and not break. I have test ridden both 20 and 24 bikes at the local shops and feel the 20 may be more pumpable, especially on the short transitions in the bowls. Anyone with experience on both 20 and 24 BMX bikes in park format? Which did you like better, and why. Thanks


people have been riding 20" wheel bmx bikes in skateparks since the 70's (but it got huge in the early 80's). it is by far the most popular choice for park riding. 90+ percent??










Typical new school entry level park bike, FIT PARK 1:









people have been riding 24" wheel mtbmx bikes in skateparks a lot more recently (like past 5-8 years??). a dude on a Tonic Fabrications "Fall Guy"









24" bmx bikes or bmx cruisers are less popular for skatepark riding. it used to be that the geometry was designed more for racing and dirt jumps... but there are quite a few options on 24"s now that are clearly skatepark/street compatible. (check for chromoly frame, fat peg-compatible axle in the rear, 990 brakes, etc.) Haro Backtrail 24, DK Cygnus 24, FIT 24", We The People Avenue 24", etc.

We The People Avenue:









It kind of depends how tall / old you are . . . If you are tall or old (or esp if you are tall AND old) a 24" may be less strain on the back !!

Otherwise, go with 20" for park. You can supplement with a 24" later for variety....


----------



## Foreveralout (Jun 20, 2008)

go with the 20 for park, you wont regret it. unless your tall and old.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I'm short (barely 5'8") and not too old and I would choose a 24


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I vote 20"


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

Foreveralout said:


> go with the 20 for park, you wont regret it. unless your tall and old.


Please define tall and old.


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

I went ahead and ordered a 20inch for my park bike, Kink Transition:


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Looks to be a solid bike to get started on


----------



## Colourphiliac (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice choice on the Kink.
I have a 20" also, I was going to get a Kink Transition but I found a great deal on a Verde Cadet instead.


----------

